# [REQ] ICS Dark Image



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't seem to find it in root explorer...does anyone know where I can find the background image for ICS? 
I'm trying to set it as my Handcent background as well.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not really an image, that's why you cannot find it.

Just make a vertical gradient image that goes from #000000 to #272C33 and you'll have what you want.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I tried that first (in MS PP lol) and when I get it on my phone it's just straight different shades of ugly bars lol


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

yarly said:


> It's not really an image, that's why you cannot find it.
> 
> Just make a vertical gradient image that goes from #000000 to #272C33 and you'll have what you want.


yea it is. Framework-res/Res/drawable-nodpi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

here you go


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

zathus said:


> yea it is. Framework-res/Res/drawable-nodpi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks man, looks great now


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I didn't want to start a new thread. Anyone willing to change the pink/red colors in my wallpaper to a midnight purple color? I have no idea how to go about it lol
http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/9968/skyline11.png


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

zathus said:


> yea it is. Framework-res/Res/drawable-nodpi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I figured it was rendering it programmically as that would make more sense given different resolutions for devices. Guess not.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread. Anyone willing to change the pink/red colors in my wallpaper to a midnight purple color? I have no idea how to go about it lol
> http://img856.images...8/skyline11.png


Like this?









http://dl.dropbox.co...line11 copy.zip

edit. I hate flat wallpapers! =P couldnt help it.. here it it with a subtle depth added to the city silhouette.. I cant touch anything with out adding my own touch! its a curse!










http://dl.dropbox.com/u/62964261/Skyline12.zip


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I see what you did there  Thank you!


----------

